# Murcia - Polaris World



## Mr steve

Hi I looking into retiring to spain and have been looking at polaris world golf locations. Im interested in receving info good or bad about locations, pace of life, social scence and the golf. Many thanks in advance


----------



## xabiaxica

Mr steve said:


> Hi I looking into retiring to spain and have been looking at polaris world golf locations. Im interested in receving info good or bad about locations, pace of life, social scence and the golf. Many thanks in advance


:welcome:

I don't know anything about Polaris World except that it's in Murcia



so I'm going to change the title of the thread so that everyone knows where you're asking about


----------



## jojo

I thought they went bust????? I dont know what happened to them for sure tho - I did find this from earlier last year Spanish property: Polaris golf resort homes crash to a third of original price | World news | The Guardian

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I thought they went bust????? I dont know what happened to them for sure tho - I did find this from earlier last year Spanish property: Polaris golf resort homes crash to a third of original price | World news | The Guardian
> 
> Jo xxx


yeah - the bank is selling them off dead cheap!!

Polaris World | Polaris World Murcia | Golf Property Spain


----------



## Mr steve

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> I don't know anything about Polaris World except that it's in Murcia
> 
> 
> 
> so I'm going to change the title of the thread so that everyone knows where you're asking about


sorry spelling mistake. Thanks for your help


----------



## carlnotts

Mr steve said:


> Hi I looking into retiring to spain and have been looking at polaris world golf locations. Im interested in receving info good or bad about locations, pace of life, social scence and the golf. Many thanks in advance


Hi, my partners boss owns an apartment on the Polaris World Hacienda Riquelme we stayed there for 4 days in July 2012 the apartments on the resort are lovely but it is in the middle of nowhere (not for us) but others my like it.

There is a shop and 2 restaurants on the complex they are situated near the entrance and if your apartment is at the other end of the complex it really is a trek to get to them, especially if you just want a pint of milk from the shop.

I would say you would need a car if you choose this resort.

Good points:
It's very very quiet.
There is security on the main gate & number plate recognition that opens the barriers once the security guys have your number.
There are 4/5 nice pools on the complex.
A golf course (for those that play)

Bad points:
In the middle of nowhere.
You need a car.
Not enough variation of shops/restaurants/bars on the complex
No where to walk to once off the complex.
No walkable beach/coast.

The apartments are being sold off very cheap at the moment as others have said the banks are selling them, the web address for this complex is www.polarisworld.info then select hacienda Riquelme 

Hope this helps.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Leper

I am not a golfer. In fact, my idea of hell is in the company of people who do play golf and cannot talk about anything else. But, everyone to his own.

Why limit yourself to the limits of a 100% Golf Village in the middle of nowhere?

1. Surely a coastal resort near to several golf courses would be a better investment (and probably much cheaper)?
2. You would have contact with much more people in a resort.
3. You probably would not need a car either.
4. You would have cheaper membership of golf societies too

Why buy accommodation when you can rent a decent 2 bedroom place in a central location for €500 per month + utilities?

Just dawned on me - I'm playing God - no offence meant.


----------



## Monkey Hangers

*Mar Menor Golf Torre Pacheco*

I live on a golf resort, it's Polaris World, but I rent.
Myself and my hubby don't play golf and as previously mentioned here, find the 'golfing set' who we tell time and time again, we don't play and are not interested, very boring. They seem intent on converting us. So, we don't mix with them, simple as that.
We are 10 minutes from the beach at Los Alcazares, we have a shop on site which is fine for essentials, local Spanish supermarkets are nearby for regular shopping, also numerous markets. We are 15 minutes from San Javier airport and the same distance from Iceland, San Javier, which is handy as I work there 
There are quite a lot of residents on here, but still lots and lots of empty property. Resales are either cheap, or no hopers, folks who want their money back that they paid, that ain't going to happen. Not sure how much new homes are, but don't think they are mega cheap like some resorts.
We aren't in the middle of nowhere but wouldn't want to live here without a car.
We can be in Cartagena in around 20 minutes, there's a fabulous shopping centre opened at La Zenia which is around 30 minutes away.
Why not look on the net, find a place on here to rent for a week or so, see what you think?


----------



## Twain

I've rented on La Torre for a year (apartment) and I would rent again but not buy anything on that resort (or other polarisworld resorts).
There are at least two open forums online (not sure if it's ok to mention them so I wont) and a closed owners-only forum.
Take a look and you'll find mostly negative talk about most of the things (high and rising community fees are one of the topics).

During the winter it's very quiet, mostly spaniards that lived there by what I could tell, the bars and resturants were closed.
In the summer you get new neighbors every week and a lot of noise (babies/children and party people).
The apartments are not isolated so you'll end up with some noise from your neighbors (depending on their noise levels) and smell what they have for dinner.
I was lucky, for most of the year I was alone with no neighbors on the same floor.

When the neighbors above you decides to clean their terrace, the water will flood down to yours as the drain doesn't extend far enough out from the walls.
Not a welcoming shower if you're sunbathing.

Due to lack of isolation it's very cold in the winter.
The wind blows through the terrace doors and since there's a gap under the entrance door you'll have a bad draught.
I had trouble keeping 17 degree celsius indoor in late December to the beginning of March.

A few times I was without water for some hours and the water pressure sometimes was a bit weak.

Other than that the apartment was nice, not very luxury in my book. OK for short/long term let, but not something I would buy for my self.

Never be in a hurry, if you park you car in the underground (narrow) garage you never know if the remote for the gate will work (happend to me at least once per month).

Yes there's a number plate recognition system and a guard, but mostly the system didn't work and the guard didn't bother to look before they open the gate.
So I can't really tell if there's any real security or not. They do have cameras there so they might recognize you afer a while and let you in based on that.

And you do need a car to get around. There's taxi service but to rely on that would be expensive.

On AP-7, at exit 777, there's a shopping center (Dos Mares) I used a lot.
From there you can head down to the beach and east to Los Cuarteros with plenty of resturants and night life and a market/tivoli by the marina in the summer months.
The rest of the area is quiet during the winter.
You'll always have Cartagena and Murcia.
Just outside of Cartagena, on A-30, you'll have another large shopping center too.

I understand that the new Internet provider (also phone/TV) is in place and working now, that's a plus.
And the place is kept nice all year round by the gardeners.

I don't play golf.


----------



## MorganDK

My in-laws has a place at one of the Polaris World resorts. I was 2 inches from buying a villa there in the 800k range back 2007. I'm pretty happy that I didn't. ;-)

As others have mentioned Polaris World has certainly seen better days. The management company it self does still exist, but of course 100% owned by the banks now. The only resort they made, I can recommend is the Mar Menor Golf Resort Phase 1+2. Its by far the most vibrant of the resorts in that area. In general the resorts are pretty dead in the winter time. I believe that in MMGR perhaps 75-100 people live there permanently.

Note that the prices on Requieme and La Torre are dirt cheap right now, but those resorts are more or less ghost towns. MMGR is way more expensive (or rather, the prices have not come down quite as much), but they are still selling at 50% of 2007 value, best case.

Honestly, I find the area a bit boring. Alicante does have a nice airport but hardly a cultural centre of the south. ;-) Cartagena is alright, but its realistically 30+ minutes door to door, so its not like you just pop by to grab lunch or something like that. 

Most areas in spain has really cheap rentals, so personally i'd check out some other areas as well.

Cheers

Morgab


----------



## mazlester

If you like the area then why not look at some of the villages in the area for example Sucina. It's only a couple of minutes from Riquelme has has more of a community feel. It's a mixture of both Spanish and Brit owned property and It's not a ghost town in the winter but of course there are fewer people about. It's a very friendly place with a lovely village atmosphere. It has all amenities, Banks, a couple of supermarkets a plethora of bars and restaurants both Spanish and Brit and even an ice cream parlour. Anyway just thought I'd mention another option to you! Good luck in your property hunt.


----------



## expatspain

If you are thinking of buying, rent first, if you then donot like the area, you can move rather than to be stuck with a property you cant sell


----------



## Beerumble

*La Torre Pacheco*



Monkey Hangers said:


> I live on a golf resort, it's Polaris World, but I rent.
> Myself and my hubby don't play golf and as previously mentioned here, find the 'golfing set' who we tell time and time again, we don't play and are not interested, very boring. They seem intent on converting us. So, we don't mix with them, simple as that.
> We are 10 minutes from the beach at Los Alcazares, we have a shop on site which is fine for essentials, local Spanish supermarkets are nearby for regular shopping, also numerous markets. We are 15 minutes from San Javier airport and the same distance from Iceland, San Javier, which is handy as I work there
> There are quite a lot of residents on here, but still lots and lots of empty property. Resales are either cheap, or no hopers, folks who want their money back that they paid, that ain't going to happen. Not sure how much new homes are, but don't think they are mega cheap like some resorts.
> We aren't in the middle of nowhere but wouldn't want to live here without a car.
> We can be in Cartagena in around 20 minutes, there's a fabulous shopping centre opened at La Zenia which is around 30 minutes away.
> Why not look on the net, find a place on here to rent for a week or so, see what you think?


hi there, we are coming for a week around end June/July, was going to try to find a apartment through Owners Direct website probably. We are thinking of returning to spain in the next few months to 6 months for an 11 month rental at La Torre Pacheco, it looks amazing there! Could you give me any more info on it if poss would be grateful thank u! Bev & Lee


----------



## ericban

*La Torre IMHO*

Hi beerumble,

We rented here at La Torre Golf Resort near Roldan with villarenters.com for 3 weeks in March while we took a look at Kings College for my daughter and the surrounding area.

We thought on the first day that the Resort was so lovely that we went into Murcia Services an Estate Agents based on the Resort and asked to view some properties. (nothing like a bit of instant decision making to keep life interesting).

The next day we agreed on a contract to rent for 11 months and have moved in on 1st April. 

The place is a bit quiet for us at the moment, but we are slowly making friends and chatting with everyone we meet. I have just noticed a previous post from maz-lester who I am guessing I meet at Fitpact at the Kings College Gym (It's Brian here!)

As others say, this place is pretty much in the middle of nowhere, you will most likely need a car. Although you could get by with everything, shop, bank and cashpoint, pubs, restaurants and Spa's all being available within the resort itself. Note, we went into the pub a couple of days ago and we were the only people in there apart from the staff and I think the music was Roger Whittaker whistling Old Durham Town!!

I do not play Golf, but never say never, I may give it a look once we settle a bit more.

On the plus side, this place is immaculate, there are a never ending army of workers, sweeping, weeding, planting, spraying and generally maintaining the grounds. The security staff patrol several times a day on foot and the place appears to have no crime to speak of thus far.

Our rent is almost half of what we were paying in Poole in the UK for our 2 bedroom upstairs flat, and we now have a 3 bed detached bungalow with a small pool. Enough said.

There is UK TV (and every other European Country by the look of it) and Internet available very cheaply, ours is in with the rent so I don't know the cost.

There are several websites informing you of what's on in the local areas, as well as a few Facebook Groups and clubs run by Expats.

I hope this helps. If you want to know anything else just drop me a message.

Regards
EB


----------



## Monkey Hangers

Beerumble said:


> hi there, we are coming for a week around end June/July, was going to try to find a apartment through Owners Direct website probably. We are thinking of returning to spain in the next few months to 6 months for an 11 month rental at La Torre Pacheco, it looks amazing there! Could you give me any more info on it if poss would be grateful thank u! Bev & Lee


Hi,

Are you talking about Mar Menor Golf at Torre Pacheco, or La Torre Golf Resort?
Both Polaris world. I live on Mar Menor Golf. It's very clean, quite well occupied year round. I'll elaborate if it's here you mean. For long term rentals, try INMOPOLT. Gestion Inmobiliaria. Compra, Venta y Alquiler de propiedades inmobiliarias it is based it Torre Pacheco and has a few places on here to rent. Isn't Owners Direct more for short term holiday lets?

Leigh


----------



## cypruslady

Monkey Hangers said:


> I live on a golf resort, it's Polaris World, but I rent.
> Myself and my hubby don't play golf and as previously mentioned here, find the 'golfing set' who we tell time and time again, we don't play and are not interested, very boring. They seem intent on converting us. So, we don't mix with them, simple as that.
> We are 10 minutes from the beach at Los Alcazares, we have a shop on site which is fine for essentials, local Spanish supermarkets are nearby for regular shopping, also numerous markets. We are 15 minutes from San Javier airport and the same distance from Iceland, San Javier, which is handy as I work there
> There are quite a lot of residents on here, but still lots and lots of empty property. Resales are either cheap, or no hopers, folks who want their money back that they paid, that ain't going to happen. Not sure how much new homes are, but don't think they are mega cheap like some resorts.
> We aren't in the middle of nowhere but wouldn't want to live here without a car.
> We can be in Cartagena in around 20 minutes, there's a fabulous shopping centre opened at La Zenia which is around 30 minutes away.
> Why not look on the net, find a place on here to rent for a week or so, see what you think?


Hi
If you don't think I'm being too cheeky, could you please give me a very ball park figure on service costs additional to the rental?
We are seriously thinking of relocating to your area.
Thank you


----------



## Monkey Hangers

*Bills*

Cyprus lady, we have a 3 bed 3 bath villa no pool. Gas central heating and combi boiler for hot water. We also have a wall mounted electric fire in the lounge. As we are ex Floridians we feel and won't tolerate the cold, so our heating from Nov to end of March was on at 5pm until midnight and occasionally all day. The fire was on at night too.
For the past year gas has been around 480€ although I am due a bill, which hopefully will be no more than 150€
Electric has been 713€
Water has been 495€ this includes 38€ per quarter we are billed for trash removal.
Our tv service is included in the rent, internet is provided on site at around 2€ per month but it is slow and unreliable so we pay our own and our own phone, that's 26€ per month.
I think we could live cheaper, but aren't into sitting in onsies under the duvet watching tv, it's not our style


----------



## cypruslady

Monkey Hangers said:


> Cyprus lady, we have a 3 bed 3 bath villa no pool. Gas central heating and combi boiler for hot water. We also have a wall mounted electric fire in the lounge. As we are ex Floridians we feel and won't tolerate the cold, so our heating from Nov to end of March was on at 5pm until midnight and occasionally all day. The fire was on at night too.
> For the past year gas has been around 480€ although I am due a bill, which hopefully will be no more than 150€
> Electric has been 713€
> Water has been 495€ this includes 38€ per quarter we are billed for trash removal.
> Our tv service is included in the rent, internet is provided on site at around 2€ per month but it is slow and unreliable so we pay our own and our own phone, that's 26€ per month.
> I think we could live cheaper, but aren't into sitting in onsies under the duvet watching tv, it's not our style


Hi Monkey Hangers
Thank you so much - this is very useful. Although the rentals look inexpensive, we were concerned that service charges etc would push that price way up. I have to say it is much cheaper than we are paying living in a 3 bed bungalow in Cyprus.
Thanks again


----------



## Documentary

*Polaris World*

Hi,
I come from Munich in Germany and I´m interested in getting to know somebody who lives in Polaris World in Murcia (not important wich resort) who could tell me a little about how it is to actually live there. I will be in Murcia on May 23rd til 26th and was hoping that I could connect with somebody who already owns a house or flat there. I´m especially interested in the golf resorts there but if you don´t play golf thats no problem.

All the best


----------



## ericban

Hi Documentary,

I posted on this thread above in April 2013! Seems like a while ago.
Since then we lived and rented in La Torre Golf Resort for 3 years, and moved to a rental in El Valle Golf Resort Resort just over a year ago.

We thoroughly enjoyed living in both resorts, and only decided to move to El Valle as the houses are much larger, and there is also a close-knit community on El Valle who interact regularly with organized Golf, Walking, Cycling and numerous Open Air Charity Fund Raising Events.

If you have read my earlier post it states that I didn't play golf. However, I do now as I got the bug, and have joined the El Valle Golf Society, in which I play every Tuesday and Saturday. We have been made to feel really welcome here.

As I am a renter, I do not pay Community Fees directly, so I'm not sure of the cost. (I am sure they are paid from a proportion of my rent by our landlord). I can share with you the cost of our utility bills though if that would be a help. We now live in a 4 Bedroom, 3 Bathroom house with bigger pool and a larger garden than before.

I have played El Valle Golf Course, La Torre and Hacienda Riquelme from the 6 IRM Courses (Part of the old Polaris World Group), and can say that they are generally in really good condition. I do plan to play the others, but haven't got round to it yet.

I would be happy to meet up with you for a Coffee and chat while you are here. I am free 24th,25th and 26th May, and could meet you at either La Torre Golf Resort or El Valle Golf Resort, depending on the time as we still take our daughter to Kings College near La Torre at 09.00 and pick up at 16.30.

Drop me a PM if you wish to.

Regards
Brian (Ericban)


----------



## Documentary

Thanks a lot Brian that would be great! Since I´m a new member I dont have acces to the PM tool yet. Is there any other way I could contact you? Otherwise I will just write 3 more texts so that my PM tool gets enabled and contact you then.

All the best 
David


----------



## ericban

Documentary,

I'm not sure if we are allowed to share personal info over these pages such as phone and e-mail, so maybe better to type a few posts.

Once you can PM, I will send you phone and e-mail.

Regards
Brian


----------



## xabiaxica

Documentary said:


> Thanks a lot Brian that would be great! Since I´m a new member I dont have acces to the PM tool yet. Is there any other way I could contact you? Otherwise I will just write 3 more texts so that my PM tool gets enabled and contact you then.
> 
> All the best
> David


You need to make some 'good' posts, by joining in on some discussion threads. 

I'm interested in your username - why 'Documentary'? Are you making one? 



ericban said:


> Documentary,
> 
> I'm not sure if we are allowed to share personal info over these pages such as phone and e-mail, so maybe better to type a few posts.
> 
> Once you can PM, I will send you phone and e-mail.
> 
> Regards
> Brian


Yes you're right - you can't share those publicly


----------



## Documentary

Ok great then I will try to participate in some threads and contact you personaly then. I found out about Polaris World and the Murcia region through a documentary so I became interested in it. 

All the best 
David


----------

